# Omg George's sister has been let down!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Well JoJo just been on our breeders website SYLMLS and George's little sister Daisy is for sale and looking for a home she is so gorgeous, my mum fell in love with her when we went to see George, somebody go get her!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

omg .... right support needed from my cockapoo pals .. we need to beg my hubby .... quickly .. its GG's sister  

I am looking on the site now xxxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just had a look ... she is a girl version of GG... my heart is melting .. how will I get my beauty sleep tonight ????? I need beauty sleep and this puppy ... trust me


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah thats a shame ... I wonder why?.. not suggesting that there is anything wrong I just wonder why people let them down at the last minute, hope she finds a loving home soon x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

yes she is a girl version of George, she was a little smaller than him , but seriously lovely. Think there are just people who say they want them then when it comes to it change mind, at least thats what I hope, got me worried now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Some people do this .. think they are ready for the commitment then let breeders down... their lose and someone else’s gain   right need to do some sweet talking ... she is so lovely xxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, don't worry. Rosie was picked and a deposit paid for her and then she got let down too at a really late stage. And how happy am I that she was?!!!! 

She will find a loving home. If it's with Jo-JO then we know she is one lucky pup!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Some people do this .. think they are ready for the commitment then let breeders down... their lose and someone else’s gain   right need to do some sweet talking ... she is so lovely xxx


She was such a sweetheart you know you want her lol


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh no I have just read this and I actually drove past their place earlier today and thought to myself shall I call in!
I could have told Hubby that I found her on the side of the road  Do you think he would have believed me?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

P.S. We got Rosie at a reduced price because of it (presumably the breeder has already got a deposit that they will be holding on to!), so keep that in mind, anyone that wants her!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh no - we were going to wait until next year for a play pal for Poppy, but is this fate??? A little girl, available from Poppy's breeder - may be related - and already called Daisy!!!!!

Do I go for it?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> yes she is a girl version of George, she was a little smaller than him , but seriously lovely. Think there are just people who say they want them then when it comes to it change mind, at least thats what I hope, got me worried now


Jayne - I have come to realise that you are a worrier!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Oh no I have just read this and I actually drove past their place earlier today and thought to myself shall I call in!
> I could have told Hubby that I found her on the side of the road  Do you think he would have believed me?


lol would be worth a try


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Go on Michelle ... Poppy & Daisy .. perfect in my opinion ... BUT if she is not mine  you must promise to share lots of pic with me xxxxxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Oh no - we were going to wait until next year for a play pal for Poppy, but is this fate??? A little girl, available from Poppy's breeder - may be related - and already called Daisy!!!!!
> 
> Do I go for it?


Sounds perfect, but you'll have to get in quick - I sense that Jo-Jo's hubbie is already on a promise tonight


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

She is really pretty - would be Treacle's half sister [same daddy] - too soon for me to get number 2 though - good luck Jo Jo - be good to hubby


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Jayne - I have come to realise that you are a worrier!


can't think what made you come to that conclusion


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> can't think what made you come to that conclusion


Gorgeous George is perfect x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George would love to see his sister taking part in this forum


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Have just sent email to see if she is still available. JoJo - are you interested? I won't go for it if you want her....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thats how we got Gyp, the week she was dew to leave the couple who were going to take him got the devastating news that her hubby had terminal cancer, and with all the hospital appointments etc it just wasn't right to take her on they were an older couple i think and didn't have family close by for her.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ooh getting exciting


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

kendal said:


> thats how we got Gyp, the week she was dew to leave the couple who were going to take him got the devastating news that her hubby had terminal cancer, and with all the hospital appointments etc it just wasn't right to take her on they were an older couple i think and didn't have family close by for her.


Aw thats very sad but good for you Kendal, she was a lucky girl


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> ooh getting exciting


Very!! I hope she gets one of you lovely mummies! fingers crossed for you and her!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jayne did nt mean at all to worry you I just cant believe what people do not fair all round. Michelle have you heard anything back yet ... fingers crossed, Poppy and Daisy, meant to be x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Nothing on email. Just going to get my phone to text too... Will keep you posted. Too excited to go to sleep now!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Jayne did nt mean at all to worry you I just cant believe what people do not fair all round. Michelle have you heard anything back yet ... fingers crossed, Poppy and Daisy, meant to be x


no it's fine Karen would love someone on here to get his sister though


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Nothing on email. Just going to get my phone to text too... Will keep you posted. Too excited to go to sleep now!


Sylvia can be slow responding to emails, would defo ring or text


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Just texted. OMG - am I impulse buying? Maybe I should sleep on it...or eat chocolate....might have to wake up my daughter to chat to her about it. Hubby is just sat at the kitchen table shaking his head


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> Sylvia can be slow responding to emails, would defo ring or text


Yeh your right I missed out on Deltas lovely sister due to emails but my fault as well but could nt ring due to work ... got a positive response but by the time I'd rung she'd let her go x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Michelle - it's an emergency - give your husband a piece of chocolate


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> Yeh your right I missed out on Deltas lovely sister due to emails but my fault as well but could nt ring due to work ... got a positive response but by the time I'd rung she'd let her go x


lol and that was with us saying to her give us 24 hours to descuss it lol


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Nothing on email. Just going to get my phone to text too... Will keep you posted. Too excited to go to sleep now!


Gosh, wish I hadn't seen this thread as I'm so excited for you...hope you get her, she is lush and the perfect contrast to Poppy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd love to see her now she was a beauty... there are pictures of the litter on the gallery x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh how exciting! I hope we hear good news shortly...


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

OMG i shouldnt have read this so early in the morning! hope somebody gets her she is sooo cute, i would love her, she would look so cute with Maisie but hubby says no  we've only had Maisie for a couple of months so i will keep working on him


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

I am SO excited for you. Just looked on the website and she is beautiful.....
Keep us posted!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Just heard back - I've been given first refusal on her. Now in a panic - I'm not good at making quick decisions. Thought she would have already gone! Hubby just left for work, so will have to speak to him when he gets there. What do I do?????


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Tell him no-one else wanted her, she'd be out on the streets living in a cardboard box ....
Tell him it's fate, it's exactly the right age gap, it's summer so toilet training will be easy...
Or tell him nothing, he may not notice her .....
Go get her


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Go get her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I've done it 

Daisy will be coming home to meet big sister Poppy on Tuesday. Now frantically rearranging all our holiday plans to accommodate 2 dogs. Will also need a bigger cage. 

I must be mad - keep going from wildly excited to frantic panic.....


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Michelle - I am really pleased that little Daisy has found a loving home and that she is with her sister! Just had a quick look at the website to see what she looks like and she is absolutely gorgeous! We now have Gorgeous George and Delightful Daisy! Good luck  x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Yippeeeeeeee!
I am so excited - love it when a pup gets to go to one of the best homes - hope she settles well with Poppy and you have lots of fun with her x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Scared...excited....scared....excited....aarggggh!

Husband doesn't actually know I've sealed the deal yet - has a big presentation at work, so I can't contact him. Kids are going to go nuts when they get home from school and Poppy is oblivious under my feet asleep.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am screaming ... can you hear me Michelle

I am so happy for you ... as for doggy care when you are away .. I will have them   

I am so happy .. best news today xxxxxx

Daisy is a beauty xxxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That is fantastic news!! Yay!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations! I love impulsive buying!! Lol. 

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations, that's brilliant and she is as gorgeous as George! What a lovely surprise for the children, and hubby...


> I am so happy for you ... as for doggy care when you are away .. I will have them


That's got me thinking JoJo, maybe we should set up a home-from-home cockapoo holiday club across the country


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

well I love cockapoo.. and would quite happily have a house full of them .. walking 4 at a time .. my idea of PERFECTION xxx home to home boarding


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> I've done it
> 
> Daisy will be coming home to meet big sister Poppy on Tuesday. Now frantically rearranging all our holiday plans to accommodate 2 dogs. Will also need a bigger cage.
> 
> I must be mad - keep going from wildly excited to frantic panic.....


 Fab news!!!!

I got Milly because some-one decided after their holiday they didn't want her and she was 14 weeks old.

These people that decide in the end they do not want them( I know some will be for genuine reasons) I often wonder if they regret it later?

I often look at my girl and am so glad the people who picked her did change their minds.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Brilliant news Michelle, lucky,lucky Daisy and how fabulous for Poppy.... your kids will be thrilled, are you up for a carry to Roundhay, I hope so would love to meet your girls.... and lucky Sylvia, I'm sure she was pleased to hear from you.... now no trying to keep up with Kendal with a sylmls gang lol x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yay - well done Michelle! How exciting?!!!

Some of my absolute most favourite shoes were impulse buys (those are the ones I keep well away from Rosie!) - sometimes, you just have to go for it! Well done to your hubby for agreeing too. Your kids are going to go BANANAS!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Where has Michelle gone .. most prob .. puppy shopping  oh how lovely .....

My turn next please .... ok find JoJo her next puppy thread may have to be opened ... ha ha ha .. I am only joking .... hubby has agreed end of next year


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow Michelle that is brilliant news! Nothing like being impulsive. Delightful Daisy was obviously made for you. Total fate. Yeah!!!!!! How utterly exciting!!!

Xxxx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow Michelle, what exciting news - so happy that Daisy will have a lovely home  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow michelle .............. soooooo excited for you - pics sooooon  xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who can't see a picture of Delightful Daisy on their website? Maybe they've taken it down now she's sold . Or maybe I'm just being silly.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sharplesfamily said:


> Am I the only one who can't see a picture of Delightful Daisy on their website? Maybe they've taken it down now she's sold . Or maybe I'm just being silly.


it has been taken down as she has been sold.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Michelle congratulations arty2:

Just caught up with this thread, such an exciting read. Then gasp!, the news that you've got her - brilliant.

Really hope I can meet Poppy & Daisy if you make it down to the New Forest


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

kendal said:


> it has been taken down as she has been sold.


Yeah I'm not being silly!!! That means Michelle a photo on Tuesday is definitely required as some of us on here haven't yet seen her!!!

Oooh so looking forward to all these puppy photos that are due to come on here over the next few weeks. Jo Jo - how are you going to cope??!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw her and she is a beauty! Looks just like a slightly smaller George  xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Fab news!!!!
> 
> I got Milly because some-one decided after their holiday they didn't want her and she was 14 weeks old.
> 
> ...


Must have been fate  I know circumstances change but I also know I would have regretted it if I hadn't got Beau


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Oh no I have just read this and I actually drove past their place earlier today and thought to myself shall I call in!
> I could have told Hubby that I found her on the side of the road  Do you think he would have believed me?


Brilliant plan !


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Whoo hoo, just got home from work and caught up on the news. Was so excited when I saw Daisy last night as just knew someone on here would want her! She is gorgeous , my mum is so envious, she fell in love with her when we visited, there are four in the litter, 2 boys and 2 girls and I have a pic of George with one of his sisters but not sure if its Daisy. If you pm me your mobile number of will send it. Mum is called pepper and have a blurry pic of her too with 1 day old pups


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

EEEEK This was an exciting thread!!!! I am so excited and the pup isn't mine...although if I was on the other side of the pond we may have had to fight for her...she is so cute!!!


----------

